# Officer Smith retiring from force



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*NORTHBRIDGE* - Veteran police Officer Sgt. Leonard W. Smith has retired from the Police Department after 28 years on the force.

Sgt. Smith, a 1974 graduate of Northbridge High School and U.S. Marine Corps veteran, started his career with the Northbridge Police Department in October 1982 as a reserve police officer.

After completing the Worcester Police Academy, Sgt. Smith was appointed a full-time patrolman in February 1984, and obtained the position of sergeant in 1993.

Officer Smith retiring from force


----------

